# Cow/Calf Market



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DTN on the prospects of the cow/calf market.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/livestock/news/template1&product=/ag/news/livestock/features&vendorReference=0702DDBA&paneContentId=70116&paneParentId=70104


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice read Mike. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It's really hard not to be a cow calf operator and be in a good mood. Sold some cull cows the other day, one had a bad udder, one was broken mouthed, and a couple were just getting too thin. $99/cwt. I had thought I read it wrong till I looked at the check.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I plan to sell some this week if I can break away from all the projects going on. I have some cull cows that we have been putting weight back on.

Also plan to take a dozen bull calves. Been waiting for them to finish shedding the winter coats. Long hair calves are not bringing what the slick calves are here.

Retail beef demand has been lack luster this spring. I believe it has to do with winter dragging on in some areas, plus gas prices inching up and taking the extra grocery money off the table.

Weekly slaughter numbers are picking up some and that is always a good sign that demand is increasing.

It has been busy here in the south with the unusually warm season we are having.

Been cutting hay, spring calving and plowing to plant Bermuda on a lease.


----------

